# If I don't speak Italian...



## initaly

What problems will I encounter if I go to Italy without being able to speak Italian?

Do you speak Italian? Have you gone to Italy?


----------



## Sallysoapdish

I have just moved to Italy with my Hubby and child. My Italian is not brilliant but we can get by. My husband has a brother in Milan though and friends here so we have support. I think it would completely depend on what your situation is. If you are going alone, if you need to find work etc. I find that the Italians are really friendly and quite a few speak English. I think your biggest hurdle will be finding work if you can't speak the lingo.


----------



## mazco

If you can't speak Italian to a good standard then you will not find work - period.

suggest you enrol at a local language school if you have aspirations of finding work and widening your social circle beyond those people who have patience to speak English solely for your current benefit.


----------

